# White spots, white tiped fins, and jumping fish?



## loveDelphine21 (May 31, 2009)

Hello, 
I've had my two betta's (Onyx and Gypsy) for about 4 weeks now. They both seem to have problems that I can't find any information about. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Lets start with Onyx:
He is a green/blue veiltail that lives in a 5 gallon tank with no heater (the room he is in is very hot most days) and no filter (I do a 100% water change everyday). 

Today as I was cleaning his tank, he jumped out of the containor I had him in. I have his tank covered completely, but I stupidly forgot to cover the containor today. He was still alive, but covered in hair and dirt from the floor. I put him back in the containor and tried to get as much of the hair off as I could, but it seems to be wraped up in his gills. He is still breathing, but he doesn't look so good. He also seems to have this huge white spot on his side, but it showed up after I saved him from the ground and put him back in the cup. I'm not sure if he will make it. He's very lethargic and keeps floating to the top of the water. He also keeps taking really big breaths of air. Advice?

He (along with Gypsy) also has white tiped front fins. I was assuming it was part of fin rot, because both of my betta had this when I bought them. I'm treating them with salt and really clean water, but they just don't seem to be getting better. Does anyone know how long it takes to cure fin rot? Also, could the white fins be something else?

Gypsy:
He is a blue male veiltail that lives in a 1 gallon fish bowl and has the same set-up as Onyx. He has fin rot, but he also seems to be getting something else. I'm not sure what it is, but it started out as this white patch under his head on the scales there, but it is now spreading to his whole head, and the gills. He's doing fine, he's not lethargic or anything, he still eats, he is REALLY active (which also concerns me a little bit) but I'm afriad it is some sort of fungal infection. Any advice? Sorry for the huge post. 

Also, does anyone know anything about goldfish?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

As far as Onyx is concerned, I would treat him with Jungle Fungus Eliminator because he's probably got an infection from all the dirt and hair. I'm not sure about the other one. It could be a bacterial infection.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

you shouldnt do a full change every day its gonna stress your fish out to much and fish need some bactaris i think


----------



## loveDelphine21 (May 31, 2009)

Gypsy has velvet I think. I was just looking at him with a flashlight and he has a gold tint to his whole head. He is also loosing scales on his belly, and for some reason his front fins are getting long red vertical streaks in them. He also has weird red scales on his gills, just about 3 on each side. They kind of look like open wounds, but I don't think they are. Umm... any advice? He still is really active, and I don't think he is rubbing against anything, though I don't know.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I would treat them with Jungle Fungus Eliminator.
I agree with the above, no need to do 100% water changes in a 5 gallon daily, even without a filter.


----------



## loveDelphine21 (May 31, 2009)

I have been doing a full water change everyday because they both have fin rot, and I heard that really clean water will help. Is that not right? I will stop doing it everyday if it isn't.

Anyway, I will get some Jungle Fungus Eliminator.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Clean water definitely helps but I would go ahead and try the Jungle Fungus Eliminator.


----------



## loveDelphine21 (May 31, 2009)

Will Maracide work? My petstore did not have any Jungle Fungus Eliminator.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, Maracyn will work for finrot.


----------

